# House Paint ??



## STURspoon (May 8, 2006)

Today I took my shirt out of the wash and to my suprise I see my shirt from the normal "paint your bed room day" still had paint spots and blotchs on it.I took a few more secounds to look at the paint and I noticed it was on stronger and look better in a blotch then a water based graphic lol. So my question to you wonderful people is..

Has any one ever did a screen with house paint and how was the out come?

The reason I ask and not do it myself because I dont have the money to put that wonderful green stuff on my brand new crispy screen to test my ideal at this very moment.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

STURspoon said:


> Has any one ever did a screen with house paint and how was the out come?


I know someone here mentioned recently (within the last two weeks I think) that they started out screenprinting with house paint. Never having tried it myself, I don't know if you'd run into issues (rapid drying for example).

Maybe one of the old school printers will have some more information, but I can at least tell you it has been done


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Arild Waerness said:


> After more than 30 years of T-shirt printing (I screen printed my first shirts with house paint in 1973...) I am tired of fumes and all the rest.


So, it has been done


----------



## STURspoon (May 8, 2006)

lol Thats funny alright then my next question is ...

Are there any pics or examples of this type of screening??

Show my please


----------



## ValerieCasady (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi guys! I'm a new member.. 

Anyway, nope. I haven't tried house paint in screen yet. But now that you've mentioned it, I want to see how it works. Hmmm...


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

in big areas it cracks due to the latex in the paint. I have screen printed house plaques with latex house paint and they last, for kicks printed a test T and within a wash or 2 it was cracking and quality deraded quickly


----------

